# Soul Fire endlich isses da!!!



## Deleted 331894 (8. April 2015)

Wollt nur mal loswerden das am Samstag mein Rose Soul Fire ankam.

Alles super alles tutti, ein Bike zum niederknien. Da ich eher zur Fraktion Matierialvernichter als putzer und streichler gehoere, werde ich bei Interesse mal schreiben wie sich das Teil so verhaelt.

Ach wie geil


----------



## rumag (9. April 2015)

Glückwunsch. Geiles Bike......  2014er oder 2015er Modell? Ausstattung? Bilder? Erfahrungsberichte immer gern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 331894 (16. April 2015)

Da isset:


----------



## Deleted 331894 (16. April 2015)

Ausgepackt, zamgschraubt und los. Soweit alles super. Sattel knackt momentan und den Kettenschutz hat anscheinend der Reifen derwischt. Der is jetzt leicht angefleddert und schleift am Hinterreifen. Das is aber alles absolut akzeptabel.


----------



## rumag (17. April 2015)

Sattel und Sattelstütze haben bei mir auch geknackt. Shimano Montagepaste ran und gut. Der Kettenschutz für die Kettenstrebe passt eh nicht richtig. Hab ich gleich abgemacht und die Kettenstrebe mit einem alten Schlauch umwickelt...... 

Hast du das Bike so zusammengestellt? Bisschen wilde Farbkombi.


----------



## Deleted 331894 (17. April 2015)

Hi Thomas,

Ja das mit Montagepaste dacht ich mir auch. Kenn ich von mein Motorraedern wenn was knarzt. Wie genau hast du das mit dem Schlauch gemacht? Hoert sich nach ner guten Loesung an.

Das Fahrwerkssetup wird mich noch ne Weile beschaeftigen weil ich da noch neu bin.

Farbkombi is absichtlich  ich finds geilo. Und man findet mich leichter wenn ich in den Bueschen steck...
Wie schaut dein Bike aus?


----------



## rumag (17. April 2015)

Soulfire 2 in Raw mit Felgen, Lenker und Vorbau in Grau. Bremsen Saint, alle sonstigen Shimano Teile XT und die Kettenführung mit Alu- statt Stahlgrundplatte.
Einfach einen alten Schlauch aufschneiden und mit etwas Vorspannung wie Klebeband um die Kettenstrebe wickeln. Mit Kabelbinder fixieren. Fertig. Wenn dir der Schlauch zu dick aufträgt, den Schlauch der Länge nach halbieren.


----------



## 00Alex00 (26. Mai 2015)

hallo GapHupf,
habe mir das Fahrrad auch fast in den selben farben bestellt nur lenker und vorbau in anderen farben. Warte aber noch darauf das es endlich geliefert wird .


----------



## Deleted 331894 (27. Mai 2015)

Herzlichen Gluehstrumpf zu dem Bike!
Is natuerlich immer sujektiv, aber ich finds halt leider geil  egal in welcher Farbe.

Lass mal Bilder sehn wenn`s da is und was du von dem Bike denkst. Meins durfte schon auf ein paar Hardcore Einsaetze mit und ich habs noch nicht geschafft irgendwas kaput zu machen obwohl ich da recht gut bin


----------



## 00Alex00 (30. Mai 2015)

wie lange hatte die Lieferung bei dir gedauert ?


----------



## Deleted 331894 (31. Mai 2015)

Meine war recht lang, lag aber daran das Lenker und Vorbau momentan nicht verfügbar waren. Der Kontakt via Email war\ist aber sehr gut wenns Fragen in der Richtung gibt. Ich glaub um Neujahr rum bestellt und in Kalenderwoche 16 bekommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

